# PDX Meetup?



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd love to hang with other hedgie enthusiasts, get some other people to help socialize my 'hog, and meet your hedgehogs as well! Is there anyone in the area who'd like to maybe have a picnic in the park with me and Ambrose?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw man, I'm in Seattle.  Boo.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

PDX, SEA, I'm out in YVR... We've can start a PNW hedgehog army!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in Texas


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog (Jul 24, 2013)

Where do you live in Texas Julie? ^^


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

just north of Dallas, near Frisco. You?


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog (Jul 24, 2013)

OH YOUR CLOSEBY!!! DDD. I live next to mikinney (I can't spell.)


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

McKinney is close by  cool  my bestie lives there lol.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, it looks like a Texas meetup is feasible!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol except she's 13.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I live in Independence, which is 20ish minutes West of Salem. We may be able to do a meet up sometime this summer!  I have two boys from WCH, a rescue, and then my first boy from CL. Which would you like to meet?


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Whichever one would most enjoy/be okay with it. I trust your judgement and I'm sure whoever you bring will be lovely. I've taken Ambrose on a few day trips and his reaction is mostly "feh, do whatever you want, but don't expect me to get out of my bag for it!"


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

If anyone else in the North-Central Texas area wants to meet up let me know


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Western Washington anyone?


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Alex, I would love to schedule a meetup! I unfortunately do not possess a car, so I'm limited to what public transit is available, I hope that doesn't make it impossible! 

I'm out of town the 21-26, and my weekends are Saturday afternoon after 4pm, Sunday, Monday. Any openings in your schedule?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I live in Denver :S


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

There should be a meetup-arranging folder somewhere!


----------

